# 6 Inch Shaper



## airbus (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello all, Anyone interested in building a small shaper, I've uploaded a set of plans & pics.

I built this one after converting to metric and changing to fabricated parts.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 14, 2011)

Did I do something wrong? All I can download is the pics, no prints?????

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## bambuko (Mar 14, 2011)

Yes, you did worng 
I have downloaded OK
(there is part1 and part2)

Chris


----------



## airbus (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello, there are 3 parts to download in total. Regards.


----------



## bambuko (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah, I must admit - it's not very clear, so here direct links:
part1
part2
part3

Hope this works and helps

Chris


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you --- Got it now. Nice piece of equipment.

 "Bill Gruby"


----------



## praetor (Mar 14, 2011)

I can see the pics of the shaper but where are the plans? i'd be very interested to build one of my own.


----------



## Allan in Germany (Apr 20, 2011)

Can anyone help or repost the plans for this shaper? I've downloaded the supposed plans from a couple of directories, but all that I find are photographs. Or redirect me (or e-mail) to the plans somewhere.

An alternative would be to buy the Gingery Shaper book, but as I have no casting capability, can anyone advise what replacement thicknesses using steel plate for the aluminium castings would be? For instance, if a part has a wall thickness of 3/4" can I use 3/8" steel plate instead? Or would be buying al. plate easier and cheaper?

Help...


----------



## bambuko (Apr 21, 2011)

Allan, I don't know what you are doing wrong, but the direct links in my post (#2) are still OK...

Chris


----------



## T70MkIII (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks - plans look great.

Praetor and Allan, are you using a download manager? I had to disable my download manager and use the OEM download tool (I'm using Internet Explorer) to be able to get the 3 zipped files.


----------



## Allan in Germany (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Gang,

think I've got it - if Part 1 is the plans and Parts 2 and 3 are the photo's.

Looks great and something I can review over the weekend. Any comment on the replacement of al parts with steel? 

Allan


----------



## steamin (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome Job airbus. That will be a great addition to your shop.


----------



## N17C1 (Sep 9, 2011)

bambuko  said:
			
		

> Allan, I don't know what you are doing wrong, but the direct links in my post (#2) are still OK...
> 
> Chris



Chris thanks for the link but for part 1 & 3 I get redirected to a page that says 'An Error Has Occurred: you are not allowed to access this area". I'm using the latest Firfox and Kubuntu so can't use IE. Is there any other way to download the plans?

Thanks


----------



## pete (Sep 9, 2011)

Airbus,
A very nicely done job and a major project. The drawings look very well done. You really should write that up for one of the hobby magazines and make a few bucks for your efforts.

Allan,
I bought the Gingery shaper book, It's ok, Maybe a bit dated with small and not very clear pictures. Airbus's plans are done far better too. This is only my personal opinion, But I'm not a real fan of using aluminum on a machine tools critical components. Extra weight in a machine tool always helps also. With some care selecting materials and preventing steel on steel slideing surfaces I think a steel shaper would be far better. Even if you had to pay for a profesional to do the welding it would be worth the cost. No doubt Airbus could advise you far better, But given the time involved to build one then you may as well make it as durable as possible. If your equipment can handle the sizes and lower rpms needed for the larger bores then I'd personaly go with the steel construction. And use the same sizes with steel as Gingery uses with aluminum. Metals are sold by the pound so that drives the cost up, But if you value your time at all then material costs are only a small part of a project like this. Again it's just my opinion and your thoughts may be different.

Pete


----------



## robcas631 (Sep 30, 2011)

Totally amazing!


----------



## hbs20 (Jan 1, 2012)

Just wondering what happened to the plans. I looked in the downloads section and they were not there either. Thank You


----------



## nsfr1206 (Jan 2, 2012)

The links in reply 4 worked for me still.


----------

